# Angeln in der Nordsee



## Spotfight (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
zwei Freunde und ich haben geplant im April an die Nordsee zu fahren. Da keiner von uns sich in diesem Gebiet der Fischerei auskennt sind paar Fragen aufgekommen:

Wo geht man am besten hin?
Ist diese Jahreszeit überhaupt sinnvoll?
Welche Fische können zu dieser Zeit gefangen werden?
Welche Ausrüstung sollte man mitbringen?

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Auskunft darüber geben könnte, da wir aus Bayern kommen und einmal Quer durch Deutschland müssen, sollten wir schon alles davor planen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee*

Moin Moin und Servus#h

Könnte man euch auch überreden an die Ostsee im April zu fahren?

Da ist das Wasser immer da und auch noch schöne Brandungszeit


mfg nobbi


----------



## Baum1309 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee*

Hi,


wo wollt ihr den ungefähr hin? Schleswig Holstein oder Niedersachen? Ich selbst bin begeisterter Brandungsangler aus HH, mache aber um die Nordsee einen großen Bogen (ausnahme Dänemark). Hauptsächlich aus 2 Gründen:
- der Salzgehalt für das Material
- und die Tide

Das Problem, dass du an den Stränden in S-H ist, dass das Wasser einfach für 6 Stunden weg ist und du mitlaufen müsstest. Wenn ihr wirklich einen Angelurlaub am Meer machen wollt, würde ich euch die Ostsee empfehlen. Dort sind die besten Monate auf Dorsch und Flunder März-Mai und Oktober-Dezember in der Dunkelheit. Als Spot kann ich euch Fehmarn empfehlen, dort ist man immer gleich im Wind, egal von wo er kommt und als alternative gibt es in Ostholstein auch die eine oder andere Seebrücke wie Dahme oder Pelzerhaken falls es mit dem werfen nicht klappt und der Frust zu groß wird.
Als Ausrüstung Dreibein, Stationärerollen mit ca 200m 0,40mm Fassung, und Ruten mit Wurfgewicht bis ca 250g oder zumindest 200g. Am besten Brandungsrute, bei ruhigem Wetter geht auch ne Heavy Feder. Alternativ kann man zu der Jahreszeit auch den Meerforellen mit der Spinnrute nachstellen.

Oder wenn es unbedingt die Nordsee sein soll, dann nach Dänemark Richtung Hvide Sande


----------



## SiggiSorglos (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee*

Wenn ihr aus Bayern kommt dann fahrt zur Ostsee.  Am besten nach Fehmarn.  Da gibt's immer was zu holen.  Es sind bessere Bedingungen als an der Nordsee.  Egal woher der wind kommt es gibt immer einen guten Strand. Ein paar sachen würde ich beachten:
1. Angelfuehrer kaufen und zwar einmal brandungsangeln und Fehmarn. Beide von der rapsbande. Sind jeden Cent wert. 
2. Mondphase abpassen. Heller Mond ist gift für Dorsch. 
3.nicht geizig mit Würmern sein.  100 sollten es schon sein pro abend. Alle 20min koder wechseln. Und wenn es richtig beißt dann kann das auch mit hunder Würmern sehr eng werden.  Wir haben schon über 40 Fische am Abend gehabt. Da sind die ganz schnell weg. Und wenn ihr so weit fahrt ist da an der falschen Stelle gespart. 
4.mindestens 3 verschiedene Systeme mitnehmen.  
-Haken oben
-Nachlauefer
-Doppelhaken
Von jedem System mindestens drei Stück
5. Würmer vor bestellen.  Sonst kann es mal vorkommen das ihr ohne Köder da steht. Das kommt öfter vor als ihr denkt. 

Beherzigt das und ihr werdet viel Spaß haben.  Aber Vorsicht! Brandeln macht süchtig


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee*

Die Nordsee ist ein interessantes Gewässer, ganz andere Atmosphäre als an der Ostsee, aber natürlich muss man da schon Plan haben wie und vor allem wann und wo man angelt. Einfach Köder mit der Brandungsrute rauswerfen und irgendwas fangen ist meistens nicht.

Empfehlen kann ich immer Häfen, da ist das Wasser tief und man fängt dort seinen Fisch. Zu der Jahreszeit kann man überwiegend mit Plattfischen und Hering rechnen, auch wenns i.d.R. keine riesigen Schwärme sind. Für Plattfisch frische Krabben nehmen oder Wattwürmer. Für Hering dann entsprechende Paternoster. Für beides reichen normalerweise normale Ruten um 3m und cs 80g Wurfgewicht....praktisch die gleiche Ausrüstung, die man z. B. für Aal auch nimmt.

Weiter Richtung Dänemark habe ich auch gut Wolfsbarsch in der Nordsee gefangen, vereinzelnd aber auch schon in NDS.

Fangzeiten sind meistens etwa 2 Stunden vor - 2 Stunden nach Hochwasser...im Prinzip hat man also etwa 5 Stunden Angelzeit und das reicht eigentlich auch aus finde ich. In Schleusen, die das Hafenbecken vom Meer trennen fange ich den ganzen Tag über, da hat die Tide wenig Einfluss.

An der Ostsee fängt man insgesamt gesehen jedoch besser (vor allem auch mehr Dorsch) und einfacher, aber die Nordsee ist in ihrer Landschaft auch einfach einzigartig...muss man mal gesehen haben.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee*

Da gebe ich dir recht D Aber wenn die drei soweit fahren sollten sie lieber zur Ostsee fahren.  Angel auch gerne in whv.  Aber ich habe auch Erfahrungen mit dem brandeln. Und das wird bei ihnen bestimmt nicht der Fall sein.  Zum üben ist die Ostsee viel besser.


----------



## Spotfight (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.

Nachdem wirklich jeder von euch uns eher die Ostsee empfiehlt und wir uns eh noch nicht ganz sicher waren wohin, denke ich das wir dann wohl doch eher an die Ostsee fahren.

Dann stellen sich meine Fragen aber für die Ostsee aufs neue.
Ich hoffe das mir auch da einige von euch weiterhelfen können.


----------



## hydrophil (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee*

Falls Ihr Bock auf nette, weltoffene Menschen und Angeln an einem "richtigen" Meer habt, scheiden Deutschland und natuerlich auch die Ostsee voellig aus...

Mein Vorschlag daher: die niederlaendische Nordseekueste

Dort kann man ganz hervorragend im Salzwasser angeln, hat ein Vielzahl moeglicher Spots bei guten Fangaussichten.

Kulinarisch macht NL auch ne Menge her (wenn man Frittiertes mag) und leckeres, belgisches Bier ist immer in Reichweite.

Und falls sie Euch dort mit wuesten, deutschenfeindlichen Beschimpfungen kommen koennt Ihr Euch immer noch rausreden mit "we are from Bavaria, it's a country near Germany, you know"

Pfueat Euch und viel Spass im hohen Norden.


----------



## Sharky1 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee*



Spotfight schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Nachdem wirklich jeder von euch uns eher die Ostsee empfiehlt und wir uns eh noch nicht ganz sicher waren wohin, denke ich das wir dann wohl doch eher an die Ostsee fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Spotfight

Ich kann dir auch nur die Ostsee empfehlen obwohl ich selber an der Nordsee wohne. Um die Jahreszeit 25.04-03.05 fahr ich nach Kappeln zum Heringsangeln und rauf auf die Ostsee zum Dorschangel.:q Vielleicht sieht man sich, und wenn du Lust hast  kannste ja mal mitfahren.:vik:


----------



## SiggiSorglos (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee*

Fürs erste mal reichen zwei billige Stöcke und rollen mit großen Kern.  Blei von 150-200g reicht meistens.  Vielleicht noch krallenbleie. Ijr braucht von jedem mehrere.  Irgendwas reißt immer ab. Und zwei rutenstaender. Dann vor Fächer wie geschrieben.  


Ps schreibe mit dem Handy deswegen Schreibfehler.


----------

